
Former FBI general counsel who fought Apple has now 'rethought' encryption - snazz
https://9to5mac.com/2019/10/24/fbi-general-counsel/
======
ProfHewitt
Baker's article is an interesting restatement of his position.

Highly-secure backdoors are discussed here:

[https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3425957](https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3425957)

